# General > Farming & Crofting >  Blackies

## Sheepy

Blackface gimmers with lamb at foot for sale
Tele 07535 104777

----------


## togglover

Hi can you pm me a price how many you have and location please, Roy

----------


## Sheepy

Thanks for the great response folks, much appreciated..
I have just 16 couples left now, could deliver if required

----------


## Sheepy

All sold thanks, please remove

----------

